
Free OReilly Book: Building Secure and Reliable Systems [pdf] - yarapavan
https://landing.google.com/sre/static/pdf/SRS.pdf
======
detaro
1406 points, 216 comments, 3 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22815453](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22815453)

------
yarapavan
epub: [https://landing.google.com/sre/static/pdf/srs-
epub.epub](https://landing.google.com/sre/static/pdf/srs-epub.epub)

Mobi: [https://landing.google.com/sre/static/pdf/srs-
mobi.mobi](https://landing.google.com/sre/static/pdf/srs-mobi.mobi)

